# Micro 4/3 is growing.



## usayit (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like things are moving along nicely with the micro 4/3 consortium.

Figure I should start a thread so people can post news....


----------



## usayit (Jan 29, 2013)

Tamron joined a while back but has been a bit quiet.   Looks like their are taking their business of super zooms, which does quite well, to the micro 4/3 system.

TAMRON | News | Tamron announces the development of the company's first Micro Four Thirds high-power zoom lens, equivalent to 28-300mm in the 35mm/ full-frame format Tamron 14-150mm F/3.5-5.8 Di III VC (Model C001) with Tamron's proprietary VC (Vibra


----------



## usayit (Jan 29, 2013)

Sigma's effort to improve their offerings and revamp current:

Sigma Corporation announces four new lenses at CP+ Camera and Photo Imaging Show 2013 | sigmaphoto.com

30mm f/1.4 looks mighty interesting...


----------



## Balinus (Jan 29, 2013)

usayit said:


> 30mm f/1.4 looks mighty interesting...



Indeed!

edit - No 30mm f/1.4 for micro 4/3rd though : "The new and updated Sigma lenses include the 30mm F1.4 DC HSM, which will be available in *Sigma, Canon and Nikon mounts*, and the 30mm F2.8 DN, 19mm F2.8 DN and 60mm F2.8 DN lenses, which are available for both Micro Four Thirds and Sony E-Mount camera systems."



usayit said:


> Tamron joined a while back but has been a bit quiet. Looks like their are taking their business of super zooms, which does quite well, to the micro 4/3 system.
> 
> TAMRON | News | Tamron announces the development of the company's first Micro Four Thirds high-power zoom lens, equivalent to 28-300mm in the 35mm/ full-frame format Tamron 14-150mm F/3.5-5.8 Di III VC (Model C001) with Tamron's proprietary VC (Vibra



Looks like a nice alternative to the Panasonic 14-140mm f4-5.8. Slightly faster, with silent autofocus. Wondering what would be the price though.


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2013)

Panasonic puts 43mm F1.2 portrait lens and 150mm F2.8 on lens roadmap: Digital Photography Review

Two really fast telephotos lenses from Panasonic.


----------



## ann (Feb 2, 2013)

Am waiting for faster glass in longer lens from 75mm up.  

I haven't used either sigma or tamron.

Usayit have you tested any of their lens?


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 2, 2013)

ann said:


> Am waiting for faster glass in longer lens from 75mm up.
> 
> I haven't used either sigma or tamron.
> 
> Usayit have you tested any of their lens?




Ann, here is a real life example from the Sigma 19/2.8:







This is a crop of the above pic.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 2, 2013)

Isn't voigtlander releasing a 45mm f 0.95?

Also:
New: Ibelux 40mm f/0.85 lens for mirrorless cameras | Photo Rumors


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 2, 2013)

I am hoping for Sigma or Tamron to come out with reasonably priced long lenses - like 300mm or better.


----------



## usayit (Feb 2, 2013)

ann said:


> Am waiting for faster glass in longer lens from 75mm up.
> 
> I haven't used either sigma or tamron.
> 
> Usayit have you tested any of their lens?



Nope...  I have a bunch of Panasonic and Olympus lenses on Olympus bodies.  I am happy with all of them.   Sigma and Tamron have come into the game relatively recently after I made most of my purchases.




75mm f1.8 Olympus already exists...
I also have the Panasonic 35-100 f/2.8 too...

So I'm not quite sure what kind of fast glass from 75mm and up you are waiting for...


----------



## ann (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I have the 75 1.8 , need a bit more reach , maybe I should check out the 35-100 as I shouldn't need much more.

Ron, thanks for the samples, I will have to give that a closer look.

I really would like fixed fstop lens and sell off the variables.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 3, 2013)

ann said:


> Thanks everyone, I have the 75 1.8 , need a bit more reach , maybe I should check out the 35-100 as I shouldn't need much more.
> 
> Ron, thanks for the samples, I will have to give that a closer look.
> 
> I really would like fixed fstop lens and sell off the variables.



I paid $220 + taxes locally for mine & now B&H are selling both 19 & 30mm together for $200.  I would like the 30mm @ $100 but am not going to buy the two to get it & end up with an extra 19mm.


----------



## ann (Feb 3, 2013)

jake337 said:


> Isn't voigtlander releasing a 45mm f 0.95?
> 
> Also:
> New: Ibelux 40mm f/0.85 lens for mirrorless cameras | Photo Rumors




They make  great lens, but a bit pricey for my wallet


----------



## jake337 (Feb 3, 2013)

ann said:


> They make  great lens, but a bit pricey for my wallet



Yeah, for me too.  I was just parting some news for 4/3.


----------



## Balinus (Feb 4, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone, I have the 75 1.8 , need a bit more reach , maybe I should check out the 35-100 as I shouldn't need much more.
> ...




I'd be interested by the 19mm... maybe we can share the purchase? Just a thought!


----------



## ann (Feb 4, 2013)

I checked the sale at B&H is for a Sony mount. I wasn't aware that that mount would also work on an OMD


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 4, 2013)

ann said:


> I checked the sale at B&H is for a Sony mount. I wasn't aware that that mount would also work on an OMD



Ann, the lenses are made in both mounts but it seems B&H are sold out but now Adorama have the same deal.  

Sigma DN Lens Bundle w/Sigma 19mm EX & 30mm f/2.8 EX DN for Micro Four Thirds 330963 K


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 4, 2013)

Balinus said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > ann said:
> ...




That sounds like a plan.  I could place the order & then mail you the 19mm when it arrives.  You would be responsible for half what it costs landed here, plus shipping @ cost from me to you.  If you agree to this, please send me an e-mail confirming including your name & mailing address.


----------



## ann (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Ron, for that price it might be fun just to give them a try, especially with 2.8 lens


----------



## Balinus (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Balinus said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...




Thanks for the confidence!. Though, I looked at what I really need and the 30mm looks more interesting to me. Too bad, that would have been a nice exchange of services between forum member. But I'm sure that you'll be able to sell it at no loss on ebay or other means of selling lenses.

If, by any luck, I change my mind, I'll let you know.


----------



## ann (Feb 5, 2013)

Fellows, this was posted over on the Mu-43.com site

Unique Photo New Jerseys Camera and Video superstore.....Cameras, Film, Photography, Video Cameras

They are selling those lens for $99 a piece, which is basically a similar price, but can be bought separatly

That was posted a few days ago, so I don't know if they are still available.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 5, 2013)

ann said:


> Fellows, this was posted over on the Mu-43.com site
> 
> Unique Photo New Jerseys Camera and Video superstore.....Cameras, Film, Photography, Video Cameras
> 
> ...




Coming up @ $149 on that site now Ann.


----------



## ann (Feb 5, 2013)

Strange, I saw that as well, oh well. Another day late and a dollar short


----------



## ann (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron, what camera are you using that lens on? I checked with Adorma to see if it would work with auto focus and priority modes but got the standard answer, works on most 4/3 cameras, which wasn't the question.

Am not opposed to full manual but thought it would be nice to have a heads up.

I am using a Em5.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2013)

ann said:


> Ron, what camera are you using that lens on? I checked with Adorma to see if it would work with auto focus and priority modes but got the standard answer, works on most 4/3 cameras, which wasn't the question.
> 
> Am not opposed to full manual but thought it would be nice to have a heads up.
> 
> I am using a Em5.



Assuming you are asking about the Sigma 19 or 30/2.8, they act the same as a native Oly or Pana lens on µ4/3 cameras.  I am using both Pana G1, GF1 & Oly E-M5.  The only thing you will note of difference is that the cameras take longer to wake up with these lenses.  The 19 is very fast to focus & is also sharp in the centre wide open.


----------



## ann (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, that was my assumption, but then you know what they say about doing that


----------



## daggah (Feb 10, 2013)

I spent the weekend up in Seoul with my D7000 and a bag full of 2.8 zoom lenses, a fisheye, and my heavy Slik tripod.  I got back yesterday.

Last night...OM-D ordered.  I have a silver one with 12-50 lens, Panasonic 25 1.4, and an Olympus 40-150 zoom on the way.  Now the hard part will be to resist the temptation to expand the system any further, but I don't think I will other than maybe nabbing some cheap old lenses for adapted use.

Am I getting rid of my Nikon?  No, absolutely not.  But it'll be very nice to have a second system that's small and portable.


----------

